# 2011 Hillbilly Shoot



## montigre

Yeah...yeah...I know it's really early to be thinkin about this, but I wanted to get this idea down before I forgot about it. 

What do you think about this--for the Hinky shoot at next year's Hillbilly, if everyone would dress as their AT or ALC Avatar?.... Might be a very interesting concept...:wink:


----------



## TNMAN

Sound good. I could dress as a hillbilly shooting a Hoyt. Wait a minute---that's the way I dress at every shoot.

I do want to shoot the Hillbilly next year.


----------



## polarbear06

Does anyone have the dates of the Hillbilly Shoot this year? I'm in Afghanistan for the year and I'm assuming I'll miss it but I'm curious to see if my R & R lines up with it.


----------



## montigre

Yes, it's going to be July 25-26, 2011. Saturday 14F/14H start 9 AM-1PM with cards to be turned in by 5PM. The Hinky shoot will follow. Sunday 14F/14H start 8AM - Noon with cards in by 4PM.


----------



## montigre

TNMAN said:


> Sound good. I could dress as a hillbilly shooting a Hoyt. Wait a minute---that's the way I dress at every shoot.
> 
> I do want to shoot the Hillbilly next year.


Okay, prpbably not one of my better ideas, but yes, you DEFINATELY want to be there!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty

That's a lot later than last year. I hope to be there. It's a not miss shoot of the summer. 

:thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> That's a lot later than last year. I hope to be there. It's a not miss shoot of the summer.
> 
> :thumb:


 Me too.. it was at a bad time and coincided with my trip to the Land of Syrup last year, this coming shoot should be doable.. :thumb: :cheers:

No, I'm not gonna cover myself with glue either.. :nono:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OKKKKKKAAAYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Looks like I will be sporting my ZOLI 12 gauge......maybe I can improve my score!!! *

.


----------



## Spoon13

Couldn't be any worse. 



GOT LUCKY said:


> *OKKKKKKAAAYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Looks like I will be sporting my ZOLI 12 gauge......maybe I can improve my score!!! *
> 
> .


----------



## Spoon13

montigre said:


> Yes, it's going to be July 25-26, 2011. Saturday 14F/14H start 9 AM-1PM with cards to be turned in by 5PM. The Hinky shoot will follow. Sunday 14F/14H start 8AM - Noon with cards in by 4PM.


You might want to check that date. July 25-26 is a Mon-Tues. JUNE 25-26 is Sat-Sun.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Spoon13 said:


> Couldn't be any worse.


*WOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo......better keep a close eye on your bow at LAS after that comment Buster!!!*

.


----------



## Spoon13

:becky:


----------



## BillyBob 72

I own a awesome bow.


----------



## dalesdakota

I meet a fellow named Jay and a school teacher from the Hillbilly shooters club in Cumberland Md today at Sportsmans Refuge' if anyone knows them make sure they add our web site to their friends page www.facebook.com/monarchers and www.monarchery.org


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hmmm, must has missed this thread when it came around the first time. 

Not sure I want to dress like my avatar with that bunch.


----------



## jumpmaster

HillBilly is June 25/26th 2011 range will open 8am Saturday cards must be turned in by 4pm to shoot the HinkleMonster Shoot @ 5pm Dinner 6:30 Miss Lucky CD Shoot after


----------



## jumpmaster

You can also check out the HillBilly Shoot on Face Book under Cumberland Bowhunters


----------



## HuntersWidow07

*2011 Hillbilly Shoot HOTEL DISCOUNT*

Hey I'm trying to get a hotel discount for everyone attending the Hillbilly Shoot on June 25th and 26th. I may have found somewhere cheaper than the Holiday Inn and MUCH easier to get to. 
I need to know:
How many people stay at a hotel during that time?
What day does everyone arrive?
How much did everyone pay last year so that I can haggle the price down?
How many people share a double room?

Please let me know asap, I want to get the best discount possible! You can contact me here, on the Cumberland Bowhunters facebook page or at [email protected]. THANKS!!!:teeth:


----------



## HuntersWidow07

@dalesdakota I tried that facebook link for the monarchers and it said that the page was denied? Feel free to request to be a member to the Cumberland Bowhunters group, sorry!


----------



## jumpmaster

The HillBilly commitee would like to do a Saturday night food sign up sheet on the Cumberland Bowhunters Group Face Book page 

Please let up know


----------



## pragmatic_lee

jumpmaster said:


> The HillBilly commitee would like to do a Saturday night food sign up sheet on the Cumberland Bowhunters Group Face Book page
> 
> Please let up know


Already got my name in the hat. Looking forward to another great meal after a full day of archery.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Already got my name in the hat. Looking forward to another great meal after a full day of archery.


Somebody put my name on the list...I don't facebook...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Somebody put my name on the list...I don't facebook...


I didn't FB either until just recently - will add your name


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Somebody put my name on the list...I don't facebook...



You don't Facebook?? Do you still have a rotary phone too??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> You don't Facebook?? Do you still have a rotary phone too??


His boss won't let him on Facebook (at work or at home)


----------



## HuntersWidow07

PLEASE MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS WITH OUR HILLBILLY HOST HOTEL FOR A DISCOUNTED RATE!!!!!!!
Location
Mariott Fairfield Inn, Cumberland, MD 
Created By
Cumberland Bowhunters, Sheena Shreves 

More Info

www.fairfieldcumberland.com

Tell the hotel staff that you're with the Cumberland Bowhunters and require their discount rate for any of the dates (in between or on) listed below:


Start Date 6/23/2011


End Date 6/27/2011


Suite...................$104.00



King....................$85.00


Double Queen (2 beds)...............$85.00

-If anyone wants to make a reservation, they can STILL CANCEL by 6pm the day of check and NOT be charged. I loved that because if some of the tent campers want to make a reservation in case of really bad weather, they could always cancel last minute if everything turns out well and not be charged.

-It has an indoor pool/spa

-There's a private patio open for guests that has a grill, outdoor seating, etc right outside the pool perfect for late nights if everyone wants to relax and have a few. If it rains there's an indoor lounge that allows alcohol with a big screen tv, they said that a dvd player is available.

-There's a 24 hour gym and 24 hour coffee & tea.

-Each morning, breakfast is included.

-The hotel is willing to put everyone on the same floor together.

-There is an available laundry room, the hotel provides laundry soap/dryer sheets.

-The lot next to the Fairfield Inn is owned by the Canal Parkd Dept, so trailer/large truck parking won't be an issue.


----------



## Spoon13

Is it June yet??


----------



## jumpmaster

Big Roger is running the "Hinky" Shoot again this year 

Thanks Roger for helping out


----------



## psargeant

Where are bowgod and the silenced one:noidea:?...I sure miss all the smack talking and crispy bets...

Shoot is about 1 month away...this thread is usually like 8 pages long by now:sad:...

I'll make the first call out...I've got a crispy that says I can beat anybody who isn't there...the way my shooting is going, that's the only people I'll beat...


----------



## TheShooter

Wow where did everyone go on here?? Bowgod gets married and now dosent wana talk about the hill anymore... common people a month away lets get this shoot kicking and the smack talk on here... Im scared to smack talk on anyone... Im just a average Joe


----------



## south-paaw

OK... here it is.. it's_ on _Shooter...you are officially first on my list. so.... how many points do you need ??...heheheeeeee...

:shade:


----------



## willieM

Well south-paaw I might as well get into this for a crispy, how many points will you give me, I'll be 72 years old by the time the hillbilly gets here so take it easy.


----------



## TheShooter

I'm looking at atleast 5-8 points. That should be good I would think...


----------



## IGluIt4U

Man.. you guys crack me up.. sure wish I could be there to see who gets Paaw's boots this time round..


----------



## south-paaw

Wait a minute now ....:eek2:
everyone wants a S-Paaw crsispie ??.... didn't know they were that popular !... 

Apple Jr. , ain't no-way your getting points from me...( kudos for calling my bluff; just wanted to see if you were watchin'..... ) .. unless you shoot south paaw mode ..:shade:

Apple Sr., shoot me some numbers.... my goal is a 30 or better ...my PB is probably a 19 at the HILL( and that no. might be a stretch of the imagination..hehehee..)_ But_.. I'm expecting some big changes from me-self this year...

================
Shooter
WillieM
Spoon
Psarge
Prag
Matty [DQ]
Sticky [DQ]
Mac
Jarlicker
Hornet
FlLefty
BG
UMag
3D80
Mntn Kitty

=============

any others out there ..
what-say-you..?

==============

( what's up with this "new' format... is this a default setting .. can I return to regular viewing ???
if not... this is cr**pp-ola !! )


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> Wait a minute now ....:eek2:
> everyone wants a S-Paaw crsispie ??.... didn't know they were that popular !...
> 
> Apple Jr. , ain't no-way your getting points from me...( kudos for calling my bluff; just wanted to see if you were watchin'..... ) .. unless you shoot south paaw mode ..:shade:
> 
> Apple Sr., shoot me some numbers.... my goal is a 30 or better ...my PB is probably a 19 at the HILL( and that no. might be a stretch of the imagination..hehehee..)_ But_.. I'm expecting some big changes from me-self this year...
> 
> ================
> Shooter
> WillieM
> *Spoon*
> Psarge
> Prag
> Matty [DQ]
> Sticky [DQ]
> Mac
> Jarlicker
> Hornet
> FlLefty
> BG
> UMag
> 3D80
> Mntn Kitty
> 
> =============
> 
> any others out there ..
> what-say-you..?
> 
> ==============
> 
> ( what's up with this "new' format... is this a default setting .. can I return to regular viewing ???
> if not... this is cr**pp-ola !! )



I swear. The guy throws a scope and long stab on and now he thinks he's Broadwater or something.:mg:

I've been quiet and here you go dragging me into this. You want some, you got it. 

What size shoe do you wear??


----------



## willieM

Spoon ,I don't think he will bet his shoes again. Once was enough coming off the hill barefoot.


----------



## willieM

South-paaw, I haven't shot a round yet this year, but I have been shooting some. If you think you are good for a 533, I will risk a crispy even up.


----------



## TheShooter

Wow Willie you are going to take him down aren't you. I haven't shot a field round all year either and doubt I get to before I hit the hill before we do in late June... So I need some points....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I want to know how many points everyone is going to give ME. Remember, I'm still getting use to that extra 1" of additional draw length since I had the spacer put in my breast bone. And I got the scar to prove it. :bartstush:


----------



## willieM

Well Lee my last full round was last year at the W.Va. State closed field championships where I shot 534. This year at the Hill Billy I have my goal set for 533. How many points do you need to stay with me? OR DO I NEED SOME POINTS FROM YOU?
It's good to here you are healed and ready to shoot the hill. Look forward to seeing the N.C. gang again.


----------



## psargeant

Finally a little bit of smack talk going on...its taking you guys long enough...

I'm personally refraining...my shooting is really stinking up the place lately...I'm working hard on recovering, maybe in time for the hill...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Finally a little bit of smack talk going on...its taking you guys long enough...
> 
> I'm personally refraining...my shooting is really stinking up the place lately...I'm working hard on recovering, maybe in time for the hill...



"Recovering" implies that there was some game to start with. Perhaps you should choose another word??


----------



## willieM

spoon13 said:


> "recovering" implies that there was some game to start with. Perhaps you should choose another word?? :roflmao:


ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw

TheShooter said:


> Wow Willie you are going to take him down aren't you. I haven't shot a field round all year either and doubt I get to before I hit the hill before we do in late June... So I need some points....


what a jack-wagon ! ....heheheheee...
suuurrrreeeee.... shooter needs some points ......


----------



## south-paaw

================
Shooter... chuck=wagon
WillieM..... straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
Spoon...... hmmmmm... this man has somethin' up his sleeve...tba...
Psarge...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
Prag......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
Matty [DQ].. pulling twiggs
Sticky [DQ].. pulling lip
Mac
Jarlicker
Hornet...... another wanker
FlLefty
BG
UMag
3D80
Mntn Kitty
*TREATON *

=============

best of skeeelzzz to thoze going to yadkin this weekend... keep us posted so i can figure out _the_ line..:wink:


----------



## jumpmaster

Shot with WillieM before Watch Out For Him don't let that 72 year young man fool you he is good for a 540 anyday


----------



## willieM

jumpmaster said:


> Shot with WillieM before Watch Out For Him don't let that 72 year young man fool you he is good for a 540 anyday


I might be good for a 270 half, but the round does'nt stop there. It's that second 14 targets that gets the old man.


----------



## willieM

jumpmaster said:


> Shot with WillieM before Watch Out For Him don't let that 72 year young man fool you he is good for a 540 anyday


I might be good for a 270 half, but the round does'nt end there. It's that second 14 targets that get me.


----------



## willieM

I think I have figured out this linear and hybred display mode!!!!!!


----------



## asa_low12

Where is this shoot at?


----------



## south-paaw

asa_low12 said:


> Where is this shoot at?


Cumberland, Md



http://www.cumberlandbowhunters.com/Facility.html


----------



## willieM

The club is the Cumberland Bowhunters and we are located on Valley road north of Cumberland Maryland. We celebrated are 50th. anniversary last year. The hill billy shoot was started in the early eighties, but as a lot of the field shoots it had died off. It was renewed a few years ago and has become THE FUN SHOOT OF THE AREA NOT TO MISS.


----------



## willieM

Thanks for the link south-paaw. See you on the hill.


----------



## asa_low12

That's a little to far from AR. I though maybe since it was the hillbilly shoot it would be in AR, or MO. Have fun!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Regretfully it’s looking real “IFFY” for me to attend this year….:sad:


I have waited to see if my caseload would lighten up allowing me some time off, but unfortunately it’s not looking good for me to attend what would have been my 5th Hillbilly Tournament.....

As some of you know....I work for one of the largest Servicers of mortgage loans in their Home Preservation Dept. Needless to say, I have been very busy with all of the request to modify loans due to loss of income and other types of hardships caused by the recession and our current economy. We have been working overtime since the first of the year and I was hoping for a little break in June, but now it looks like overtime will become mandatory and there is talk of having to go to shift hours covering 7:00am to 11:00pm. Saturdays and Sundays.

As bad as it seems….I am blessed to have a job with somewhat job security for a little while. 

I will miss all of our FUN times on and off of the course…the “Group Hug” under the tree after shooting and I will especially miss all of the FUN hosting the Ms. Lucky’s CD Challenge.

I hate to pull a “Hinky”….but if you'all would still like to have the CD Challenge and anyone would offer to run it, I will have the trophy plaque made and shipped up.....

I want to Thank all of the staff up there for your wonderful hospitality in the past….and I wish you much success this year.

Best of Luck to All.....
Lucky*

.


----------



## Moparmatty

No promises yet. But I'll hopefully know tomorrow if I'm going to be able to make it.


----------



## golfingguy27

Well, I will chime in here. I plan to be at the shoot, and have been shooting well enough recently to feel a little better about taking on some challenges, so let the smack talking and challenge suggestions begin!


----------



## Moparmatty

If tomorrow's date at the passport office goes as planned, here's my list. 
================
Shooter = 
WillieM
Spoon = Straight up
Psarge
Prag
Sticky [DQ]
Mac
Jarlicker
Hornet = Straight Up, rematch
FlLefty
BG = Straight Up
UMag
3D80
Mntn Kitty

=============

Anyone else want a piece of me?


----------



## LoneEagle0607

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Regretfully it’s looking real “IFFY” for me to attend this year….:sad:
> 
> 
> I have waited to see if my caseload would lighten up allowing me some time off, but unfortunately it’s not looking good for me to attend what would have been my 5th Hillbilly Tournament.....
> 
> As some of you know....I work for one of the largest Servicers of mortgage loans in their Home Preservation Dept. Needless to say, I have been very busy with all of the request to modify loans due to loss of income and other types of hardships caused by the recession and our current economy. We have been working overtime since the first of the year and I was hoping for a little break in June, but now it looks like overtime will become mandatory and there is talk of having to go to shift hours covering 7:00am to 11:00pm. Saturdays and Sundays.
> 
> As bad as it seems….I am blessed to have a job with somewhat job security for a little while.
> 
> I will miss all of our FUN times on and off of the course…the “Group Hug” under the tree after shooting and I will especially miss all of the FUN hosting the Ms. Lucky’s CD Challenge.
> 
> I hate to pull a “Hinky”….but if you'all would still like to have the CD Challenge and anyone would offer to run it, I will have the trophy plaque made and shipped up.....
> 
> I want to Thank all of the staff up there for your wonderful hospitality in the past….and I wish you much success this year.
> 
> Best of Luck to All.....
> Lucky*
> 
> .


That is too bad. At least get out in your yard and shoot a few arrows to relieve stress and enjoy pulling the string back


----------



## south-paaw

*good to hear....*



PHP:


If tomorrow's date at the passport office goes as planned, here's my list[/COLOR]. 
================
Shooter = 
WillieM
Spoon = Straight up
Psarge
Prag
Sticky [DQ]
Mac
Jarlicker
Hornet = Straight Up, rematch
FlLefty
BG = Straight Up
UMag
3D80
Mntn Kitty

=============

Anyone else want a piece of me?

================

:clap::.... now fix ur list...

:nod::nod:


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> If tomorrow's date at the passport office goes as planned, here's my list.
> ================
> Shooter =
> WillieM
> Spoon = Straight up
> Psarge
> Prag
> Sticky [DQ]
> Mac
> Jarlicker
> Hornet = Straight Up, rematch
> FlLefty
> BG = Straight Up
> UMag
> 3D80
> Mntn Kitty
> 
> =============
> 
> Anyone else want a piece of me?



Sounds like somebody has changed plans??


----------



## Moparmatty

Spoon13 said:


> Sounds like somebody has changed plans??


Yep! As long as my passport arrives when it's supposed to.


----------



## Moparmatty

Who's staying at the hotel? Who's camping?


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> Who's staying at the hotel? Who's camping?


The NC crowd will be camping for sure. I think South-Paaw said he was camping. Other than that, I can't help you. But that's a start.


----------



## south-paaw

I'll be camping or crashing in the club house... not sure yet. I will be trvling from Vegas, and have no gear with me.... kind of depends if FlLefty shows... as he moved to Pa and has but a 4 hour drive to the Hill now.... :shade:


----------



## south-paaw

south-paaw said:


> ================
> Shooter... chuck=wagon
> WillieM.....straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
> Spoon...... hmmmmm... this man has somethin' up his sleeve...tba...
> Psarge...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
> Prag......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
> Matty [DQ].. pulling twiggs
> Sticky [DQ].. pulling lip
> Mac
> Jarlicker
> Hornet...... another wanker
> FlLefty
> BG
> UMag
> 3D80
> Mntn Kitty
> *TREATON *
> 
> =============
> 
> best of skeeelzzz to thoze going to yadkin this weekend... keep us posted so i can figure out _the_ line..:wink:


1. ) :ear:...a littl' tweety-bird says to me that Spoon doesn't have anything up his sleeve.... _except some Skeeelzzz _!! .....


So........... how many points you throwing my way....heheheeeee.... :angel4:
i.o.u. from the Extrava. ... so I am going to dobl-or-nothin' with you... that ok w/ you ?? 

2.) where'd you go Shooter....?... you shootin' south paw mode; for even straight-up crispie... or givin' up sum points to this south-paaw?? 

3.) Matty, when that twigg breaks, let me know the points urr givin' me !!.... hehehee


----------



## south-paaw

"" I think I have figured out this linear and hybred display mode!!!!!! "" 



me toooo, and not a moment tooo soon !


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> 1. ) :ear:...a littl' tweety-bird says to me that Spoon doesn't have anything up his sleeve.... _except some Skeeelzzz _!! .....
> 
> 
> So........... how many points you throwing my way....heheheeeee.... :angel4:
> i.o.u. from the Extrava. ... so I am going to dobl-or-nothin' with you... that ok w/ you ??


If by Skeeellllzzzzz you mean the ability to drop 7 points on the 32 fans and the 23-20, then yep, you got me pegged.

Double your pleasure, Double my Fun. Oh yeah, I like the sound of that. But I gotta say, it sounds like somebody has been in Vegas too long already. You NEVER Double Down with *13*!!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

Well CJ and I have room reservations for Friday and Saturday Night and I am getting items for the "Hinky"/ "Team Overkill" Novelty Shoot. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. It may the first time I'll be shooting my Elite Tour - have to try and get marks on Friday.


----------



## Moparmatty

south-paaw said:


> 1. ) :ear:...a littl' tweety-bird says to me that Spoon doesn't have anything up his sleeve.... _except some Skeeelzzz _!! .....
> 
> 
> So........... how many points you throwing my way....heheheeeee.... :angel4:
> i.o.u. from the Extrava. ... so I am going to dobl-or-nothin' with you... that ok w/ you ??
> 
> 2.) where'd you go Shooter....?... you shootin' south paw mode; for even straight-up crispie... or givin' up sum points to this south-paaw??
> 
> 3.) Matty, when that twigg breaks, let me know the points urr givin' me !!.... hehehee


I'll give you 6.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

Moparmatty said:


> Who's staying at the hotel? Who's camping?


CJ and I are staying at the Hotel. Got a Thong Swimsuit for the indoor pool - going to rock out with my stalk out in Cumberland!


----------



## golfingguy27

WVDBLLUNG said:


> CJ and I are staying at the Hotel. Got a Thong Swimsuit for the indoor pool - going to rock out with my stalk out in Cumberland!


Well, if I had ANY doubt at all about wether I was camping or staying at the hotel, this made up my mind. I will most definitely be camping!


----------



## Moparmatty

WVDBLLUNG said:


> CJ and I are staying at the Hotel. Got a Thong Swimsuit for the indoor pool - going to rock out with my stalk out in Cumberland!


I can't wait. :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Moparmatty said:


> I can't wait. :chortle:


I'm thinking of changing my camping plans just so I can get pix of the thong. I'm sure they'd have some blackmail value at some point.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

Has anyone contacted Lancaster Archery about donations for the Novelty Shoot? I was going to call them but they have been contacted I'll let it slide.

Anyone have any donations I have not been made aware of?

I have something from Carbon Express and Team Overkill is going to provide some swag!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Has anyone contacted Lancaster Archery about donations for the Novelty Shoot? I was going to call them but they have been contacted I'll let it slide.
> 
> Anyone have any donations I have not been made aware of?
> 
> I have something from Carbon Express and Team Overkill is going to provide some swag!


Roger,
As far as I know Hinky has contacted Rob @ LAS all the previous years except last year. Just before the Hillbilly last year, he called me and asked if I'd contact Rob which I did. I believe that was the last time I talked to Hinky so I've not done anything this year. Just call and ask to talk to Rob. Last year in addition to all the individual goodies, he provided $200 in gift certificates. I had them break them down into 4 @ $50 each.


----------



## willieM

I was the proud recipiant of one of the $50 gift certificates


----------



## TheShooter

I'm still here and you don't want to give me some points..... Common now I really need them this year...lol I will be sure to have the hotel set up some extra cameras to catch the "Thong Dancer"! I have not contacted Lancaster for donations but have stuff from:
Easton
Hinky, Jesse and Dave Piktel strings
Hoyt
Scott archery
Gold Tip
B Stinger


----------



## Moparmatty

TheShooter said:


> I'm still here and you don't want to give me some points..... Common now I really need them this year...lol I will be sure to have the hotel set up some extra cameras to catch the "Thong Dancer"! I have not contacted Lancaster for donations but have stuff from:
> Easton
> Hinky, Jesse and Dave Piktel strings
> Hoyt
> Scott archery
> Gold Tip
> B Stinger


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

I'll contact Rob tomorrow and see what they can provide.


----------



## golfingguy27

What, nobody wants a piece of the Grimace? Am I really that intimidating because I won the Hinky shoot last year and have shot a new PB every weekend for the last 3 weeks? :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

WVDBLLUNG said:


> CJ and I are staying at the Hotel. Got a Thong Swimsuit for the indoor pool - going to rock out with my stalk out in Cumberland!


your'e nuts !

ohhh wait..

ohh my... 

:mg:.......:mg:


----------



## TheShooter

The ol Grimace is just way out of our league now and we don't want any parts of that... Your in a league of your own now. We will just bow down and give respect where it needs to be given


----------



## south-paaw

Moparmatty said:


> I'll give you 6.


wow... all of that huh..?? ... feeling that_ heat _from florida are you ?? !! ...heheheeee



TheShooter said:


> I'm still here and you don't want to give me some points..... Common now I really need them this year......


you and matty need to stop eating the cicada's; the purple haze has you really confused !!...what a bunch of...imp:imp: 



Spoon13 said:


> If by Skeeellllzzzzz you mean the ability to drop 7 points on the 32 fans and the 23-20, then yep, you got me pegged.
> 
> Double your pleasure, Double my Fun. Oh yeah, I like the sound of that. But I gotta say, it sounds like somebody has been in Vegas too long already. You NEVER Double Down with *13*!!!!


i'll dbl down on 13.... all day long !...now your'e talkin with some smakk !!


----------



## south-paaw

O-kkkkk...

i'll give you 15 points and beat you at the Hinky shoot.... i'll even shoot a RH bow at the Hinky-shin-dig !!!

no purple sharpies allowed either....but bring your kleenex any color you want !

:shade::shade:


----------



## Moparmatty

I'll give you 9 SP.


----------



## TheShooter

how many are you giving me matty??


----------



## Moparmatty

TheShooter said:


> how many are you giving me matty??


-12 Buddy.


----------



## south-paaw

Shooter : i'll give ya' *-*25 !


----------



## Moparmatty

The smack talk in here is SAD!

Here's my list:

The Shooter -12
Grimace 13
SP 13
Spoon going down straight up!
Hornet going down straight up!

And one I missed?
And one else want on the list?


----------



## Moparmatty

Started the Official Hillbilly Crispie Match thread in the other and BETTER field forum. Head over, have a look, post your list, and talk all the smack right up to and during the shoot.


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> The smack talk in here is SAD!
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> The Shooter -12
> Grimace 13
> SP 13
> Spoon going down straight up!
> Hornet going down straight up!
> 
> And one I missed?
> And one else want on the list?


That sounds good to me "Sugar Bear".


----------



## golfingguy27

south-paaw said:


> O-kkkkk...
> 
> i'll give you 15 points and beat you at the Hinky shoot.... i'll even shoot a RH bow at the Hinky-shin-dig !!!
> 
> no purple sharpies allowed either....but bring your kleenex any color you want !
> 
> :shade::shade:


Was this directed at me with the purple reference?


----------



## golfingguy27

TheShooter said:


> The ol Grimace is just way out of our league now and we don't want any parts of that... Your in a league of your own now. We will just bow down and give respect where it needs to be given


Hhhhmm.. I may have to print this out and keep it with my archery resume... lol


----------



## south-paaw

golfingguy27 said:


> Was this directed at me with the purple reference?


naturally....:shade:

is fifteen enough?? !!... :tongue:


----------



## golfingguy27

south-paaw said:


> naturally....:shade:
> 
> is fifteen enough?? !!... :tongue:


heck yeah.. just hope you aren't too attached to that crispie you will be signing over. This way I should at least break even on the hill with the two challenges I have going so far.. I think I screwed myself on mine with Matty.


----------



## south-paaw

golfingguy27 said:


> heck yeah.. just hope you aren't too attached to that crispie you will be signing over. This way I should at least break even on the hill with the two challenges I have going so far.. I think I screwed myself on mine with Matty.


Done !... you got this covered right??... don't want to hear that you didn't bring enough crispies with ya'.... heheheeee..:teeth:

i just realized... i got you and BG at same.... hmmmmm... i might have to give him more points ! ....:chortle:

================
Shooter... chuck=wagon
WillieM.....straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
Spoon...... -13
Psarge...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
Prag......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
Matty....... pulling twiggs @ -13
Sticky [DQ].. pulling lip
Mac
Jarlicker
Hornet...... another wanker
FlLefty
BG..............15
UMag
3D80
Mntn Kitty
TREATON
Grimace.......15


----------



## golfingguy27

south-paaw said:


> Done !... you got this covered right??... don't want to hear that you didn't bring enough crispies with ya'.... heheheeee..:teeth:
> 
> i just realized... i got you and BG at same.... hmmmmm... i might have to give him more points ! ....:chortle:
> 
> ================
> Shooter... chuck=wagon
> WillieM.....straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
> Spoon...... -13
> Psarge...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
> Prag......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
> Matty....... pulling twiggs @ -13
> Sticky [DQ].. pulling lip
> Mac
> Jarlicker
> Hornet...... another wanker
> FlLefty
> BG..............15
> UMag
> 3D80
> Mntn Kitty
> TREATON
> Grimace.......15


yeah, I've got it covered. And if I run out of crispies, I will put my shoes on the line... bwahahahaha... and I need to get BG on my list for the hill too. He got one crispy from me earlier this year in the only round he has shot so far, and I am gonna get it back.


----------



## golfingguy27

So, so far my list is short, but I plan to add a few more before the day arrives. Who else wants a piece of the purple one?

Matty -13.. Must have gained some respect for the purple power
Soutpaaw -15.. no respect, has no clue what he's in for, lucky he didn't put his boots on the line again


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> So, so far my list is short, but I plan to add a few more before the day arrives. Who else wants a piece of the purple one?
> 
> Matty -13.. Must have gained some respect for the purple power
> Soutpaaw -15.. no respect, has no clue what he's in for, lucky he didn't put his boots on the line again


No respect. I just figure you're gonna choke on it like an unskilled virgin on prom night.


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> so, so far my list is short, but i plan to add a few more before the day arrives. Who else wants a piece of the purple one?
> 
> Matty -13.. Must have gained some respect for the purple power
> soutpaaw -15.. No respect, has no clue what he's in for, lucky he didn't put his boots on the line again





moparmatty said:


> no respect. I just figure you're gonna choke on it like an unskilled virgin on prom night.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> No respect. I just figure you're gonna choke on it like an unskilled virgin on prom night.


You actually read what I said wrong.. I was meaning I think I made a mistake in agreeing to ONLY 13.. If you shoot anywhere close to what you did last year on the hill, I will need a new pb to touch you.


----------



## Kade

So I have read a little of the Hill stuff but don't know what type of event this is really. Is it just a normal "local" type shoot with a bigger draw or is it a bigger event? 

I have nothing to do that weekend and was thinking about getting in on the fun and meet some of you guys. But is it really worth what looks to be a good 6-7 hour drive depending on traffic. I don't mind the trip but would hate to drive up and waste a weekend for a shoot with 20 people.


----------



## golfingguy27

Kade said:


> So I have read a little of the Hill stuff but don't know what type of event this is really. Is it just a normal "local" type shoot with a bigger draw or is it a bigger event?
> 
> I have nothing to do that weekend and was thinking about getting in on the fun and meet some of you guys. But is it really worth what looks to be a good 6-7 hour drive depending on traffic. I don't mind the trip but would hate to drive up and waste a weekend for a shoot with 20 people.


This to me is the SINGLE don't miss event of the summer. It is still more or less a local shoot, BUT guys like Matty come from the land of syrup suckers, and south paaw from Florida, or wherever he is this week, etc do come in because it is a FUN shoot. To me, this shoot is as much about sitting around, drinking a few cold ones, and smack talking/bs'ing as it is shooting. I don't know what the numbers were last year, but I am going to say there were well over 100 shooters, judging by the lines for the Hinky novelty shoot (that yours truly managed to win somehow) that happens Saturday after everybody is off of the hill. If you don't mind the drive/trip I'd say you can't miss by coming. And if you do decide to come, by all means, join in on the smack talking and sign yourself up for a few crispy challenges!


----------



## Moparmatty

Kade said:


> So I have read a little of the Hill stuff but don't know what type of event this is really. Is it just a normal "local" type shoot with a bigger draw or is it a bigger event?
> 
> I have nothing to do that weekend and was thinking about getting in on the fun and meet some of you guys. But is it really worth what looks to be a good 6-7 hour drive depending on traffic. I don't mind the trip but would hate to drive up and waste a weekend for a shoot with 20 people.


It's well worth the drive! I'm driving 9 hours to join the fun. Wouldn't miss it. 

Bring some friends.


----------



## golfingguy27

My updated list..

Matty -13
Paaw -15
BubbleGuts -5

Still have room on my dance card.. who else wants in?


----------



## Kade

Sounds like a good enough time. Let me finalize a couple things and I should be able to make it up. 

So I will wait a little bit before I lay out my challenges.


----------



## MSCJEM

I will be at the hillbilly again its just to great of a shoot to miss....as of today we should have 9 shooters tagging along out of wv.....hope all has a safe trip.....and shooter if u spot me 4 I will chance one of my wifes crispys...lol she will be at the beach so she won't know.....


----------



## HADS DAD

ttt for an awesome shoot !!! Count me in !!!


----------



## willieM

Heh Hads Dad, where you been? Thought we were going to shoot some field this summer. Hope to see you on the Hill. If you will spot me 10 points I'll put up a crispy.


----------



## HADS DAD

willieM said:


> Heh Hads Dad, where you been? Thought we were going to shoot some field this summer. Hope to see you on the Hill. If you will spot me 10 points I'll put up a crispy.


C'mon now Bill, I was hoping the spot would go in my favor !!! I think I may be good for around a 510 !!! LOL !!


----------



## willieM

510?????? I may be old as dirt and can't remember what day of the week it is, but I do remember what you did to me the last round we shot together. So I think about 10 points from you is about right. Or are you scared this old man might be good for one more good round.


----------



## HADS DAD

willieM said:


> 510?????? I may be old as dirt and can't remember what day of the week it is, but I do remember what you did to me the last round we shot together. So I think about 10 points from you is about right. Or are you scared this old man might be good for one more good round.


I am always afraid of that !!! I have had my butt handed to me in more than one occaision from you !!!:teeth::teeth:


----------



## willieM

HADS DAD said:


> I am always afraid of that !!! I have had my butt handed to me in more than one occaision from you !!!:teeth::teeth:


Oh for the good old days! Only in my dreams.


----------



## Spoon13

Gotta get this back up top. Only 2 weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## willieM

Thanks Spoon, we have the course ready, just one more grass cutting and weed whacking before the shoot. Look forward to seeing you on the HILL.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

At least 3 from NC confirmed (Spoon13, 3DShooter80, & myself) Still working on Jarlicker - not sure if Macaholic is even still alive.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> not sure if Macaholic is even still alive.


I talked to him last week (or was the week before) so I know he was breathing at least as recently as then.


----------



## Spoon13

willieM said:


> Thanks Spoon, we have the course ready, just one more grass cutting and weed whacking before the shoot. Look forward to seeing you on the HILL.


Not near as much as I am looking forward to being on the Hill, I can promise that!!!!


----------



## willieM

pragmatic_lee said:


> At least 3 from NC confirmed (Spoon13, 3DShooter80, & myself) Still working on Jarlicker - not sure if Macaholic is even still alive.


Good to hear Lee. Work on Jarlicker. Look forward to seeing all the NC gang.


----------



## psargeant

Mac is still alive, but not coming...saw him last week...

You forgot me Lee...shame shame...


----------



## Kade

It looks like I am going to be able to make it after all  I should be there sometime Fri evening. Hopefully before it gets dark so I can get the tent setup and maybe shoot a little.


----------



## Spoon13

It will be nice to meet you. It won't be hard to find us. We'll be the one's that don't sound funny.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Prag... I was planning on making a surprise arrival. You know what happens if people think I am coming, crowds of topless, blonde females will swarm the place!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Damn, I sure am gonna miss y'all this year again. At least I got to 'see' some of you last year. Next year, come Hell or High Water, I'll be there... :nod: Cause I need some more signed ones! :tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> Damn, I sure am gonna miss y'all this year again. At least I got to 'see' some of you last year. Next year, come Hell or High Water, I'll be there... :nod: Cause I need some more signed ones! :tongue: :darkbeer:


And I need a Sticky crispy! lol


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> And I need a Sticky crispy! lol


 You had your chance this weekend.... now yer gonna have to wait a while...  :wink: :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> You had your chance this weekend.... now yer gonna have to wait a while...  :wink: :cheers:


Where were ya this weekend? Sectionals or? Or you talking this weekend coming?


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> Where were ya this weekend? Sectionals or? Or you talking this weekend coming?


 No, I was home, gettin ready for Canada.. thought Hornet was gonna get us all together to shoot a round at TA, but... seems it never happened.. (and I was in Frederick on Sunday anyway)..


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> No, I was home, gettin ready for Canada.. thought Hornet was gonna get us all together to shoot a round at TA, but... seems it never happened.. (and I was in Frederick on Sunday anyway)..


I think something came up with Nino and he couldn't make it. I was supposed to be at TA Sunday doing some tweaking with the new arrows, but I never found the motivation.. never even left the house. blah..


----------



## blondstar

Glad I did not make the list!


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> I think something came up with Nino and he couldn't make it. I was supposed to be at TA Sunday doing some tweaking with the new arrows, but I never found the motivation.. never even left the house. blah..


 Well, I wish I'd have been shooting instead of doing chores, cause after doing chores and gettin stung by a wasp, I couldn't shoot anyway.. :chortle: :chortle:

Hopefully I'll make it to the Firecracker, that's about the next chance I'll have to pick up the bow.


----------



## golfingguy27

blondstar said:


> Glad I did not make the list!


The list?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Alright all you wanna be's - the NC crowd is growing every day.
PSarge
Spoon13
3DShooter80
Jarlicker 
Prag

Bring on the topless blonds


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Alright all you wanna be's - the NC crowd is growing every day.
> PSarge
> Spoon13
> 3DShooter80
> Jarlicker
> Prag
> 
> Bring on the topless blonds


I'm partial to redheads if anybody cares...it's the whole fire thing ya' know:wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Alright all you wanna be's - the NC crowd is growing every day.
> PSarge
> Spoon13
> 3DShooter80
> Jarlicker
> Prag
> 
> Bring on the topless blonds





psargeant said:


> I'm partial to redheads if anybody cares...it's the whole fire thing ya' know:wink:


I prefer Brunettes, but does it really matter?? I mean once they're topless is anybody gonna be looking at their hair anyway??


----------



## Spoon13

And just to get this thread back on track, I just got a fresh case of Whoopass. So who all wants some??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> And just to get this thread back on track, I just got a fresh case of Whoopass. So who all wants some??


Looks like when you get multiple folks from NC posting on a thread, everyone else gets SKEEEEEERED and won't come back to it.


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Alright all you wanna be's - the NC crowd is growing every day.
> PSarge
> Spoon13
> 3DShooter80
> Jarlicker
> Prag
> 
> Bring on the topless blonds


*Need a cpl 2-3 more carawhineres..... *

================
Shooter........... chuck=wagon
WillieM.............straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
Spoon............. -13
*Psarge*...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
*Prag*......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
Matty................. pulling twiggs @ -13
Sticky [DQ]......... pulling lip
Mac................... hot tubin'
*Jarlicker*
Hornet.............. another wanker
FlLefty
BG.....................15
UMag............... PB vs PB , [taking candy from a baby ! ]
*3D80*
*Mntn Kitty*
*TREATON*
Grimace............15[/QUOTE]


----------



## south-paaw

Spoon13 said:


> And just to get this thread back on track, I just got a fresh case of Whoopass. So who all wants some??


just what a can of hot air needs... a littl venting.. !!


----------



## Spoon13

Like you got a chance at doing anything about it??


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> *Need a cpl 2-3 more carawhineres..... *
> 
> ================
> Shooter........... chuck=wagon
> WillieM.............straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
> Spoon............. -13
> *Psarge*...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
> *Prag*......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
> Matty................. pulling twiggs @ -13
> Sticky [DQ]......... pulling lip
> Mac................... hot tubin'
> *Jarlicker*
> Hornet.............. another wanker
> FlLefty
> BG.....................15
> UMag............... PB vs PB , [taking candy from a baby ! ]
> *3D80*
> *Mntn Kitty*
> *TREATON*
> Grimace............15


[/QUOTE]

Heck...the way I'm shooting, I may not even get the bow out of the truck...it is truly that bad...

Picking on me is 1 thing, but picking on Poor old decrepit prag :tongue: is a whole 'nother ball of wax

At least we get to hear the goat story again this year  ...that one never gets old...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant;1061127878
Heck...the way I'm shooting said:


> Don't worry about "poor old decrepit Prag", he might surprise you :bartstush:


----------



## Spoon13

I don't care who is pickin on who!!! 

I finally get to hear the "Goat Story"!!! I'm really looking forward to sitting around the "campfire" and hearing this legendary tale. I'm as excited as a puppy with two peters.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I don't care who is pickin on who!!!
> 
> I finally get to hear the "Goat Story"!!! I'm really looking forward to sitting around the "campfire" and hearing this legendary tale. *I'm as excited as a puppy with two peters*.


Well don't throw your neck out of joint licking yourself.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I don't care who is pickin on who!!!
> 
> I finally get to hear the "Goat Story"!!! I'm really looking forward to sitting around the "campfire" and hearing this legendary tale. I'm as excited as a puppy with two peters.


 Nobody can tell it like the man himself...big goofy grin and all...you're going to have to talk him into it though...a few beers is all it should take...


pragmatic_lee said:


> Well don't throw your neck out of joint licking yourself.


Exactly...puppy with two peters


----------



## 3dshooter80

I say that all of us carolina boys need to shoot our bows left handed so we can beat South-Paw fair and square...


----------



## Spoon13

3dshooter80 said:


> I say that all of us Carolina boys need to shoot our bows left handed so we can beat South-Paw fair and square...


I think we need to challenge him on the Practice Range and all of us shoot his bow. :mg::wink::shade:


----------



## Kade

I need to get in on some of this action I guess. 

I guess I'm gonna have to lay out some matches. I'm just kind of leery of some of you. If I was fully recovered and shooting up to my old self I would be going after all of you. But since I haven't been able to shoot over a 524 this year I think I will stay in the "kiddie pool".


----------



## willieM

I'm looking forward to meeting you Kade. I don't think we have a "kiddie pool", but how about the over the hill pool. I'm 72 years old, if that gualifies for over the hill.
I'll spot you 6 points to make it interesting


----------



## south-paaw

3dshooter80 said:


> I say that all of us carolina boys need to shoot our bows left handed so we can beat South-Paw fair and square...





Spoon13 said:


> I think we need to challenge him on the Practice Range and all of us shoot his bow. :mg::wink::shade:


yu'all'er out numbered by the south paws... !... ooops, never mind... one of 'em hasn't any archery skeeeelllzzz,,, but can brew a good draught !!..:mg:

practice range, indoor, fita, field... come one come all...the paaaws-bow shoots the same no matter ! we'll switch bows... no problem....:shade:.... get some more crispies out... pawws' a bringin' home more black-jack bounty !..


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SP, you've been up there with them yankees too long and developed "an attitude". Guess we're just going to have to cut you down a notch or two. Mama always said to "remember your raisings".


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> yu'all'er out numbered by the south paws... !... ooops, never mind... one of 'em hasn't any archery skeeeelllzzz,,, but can brew a good draught !!..:mg:
> 
> practice range, indoor, fita, field... come one come all...the paaaws-bow shoots the same no matter ! we'll switch bows... no problem....:shade:.... get some more crispies out... pawws' a bringin' home more black-jack bounty !..


You bringing your 'curve?


----------



## Kade

Alright here is my list. I guess it's ok to ask for points from some of you since others are. 

WillieM -6
South pass -5
Spoon13 -15
MopatMatty -20
Golfinguy striaght up
Prag 5
PSarge 5
UltraMag 5

I'm sure I missed someone so we can correct it or add later.


----------



## Moparmatty

Kade said:


> Alright here is my list. I guess it's ok to ask for points from some of you since others are.
> 
> WillieM -6
> South pass -5
> Spoon13 -15
> MopatMatty -20
> Golfinguy striaght up
> Prag 5
> PSarge 5
> UltraMag 5
> 
> I'm sure I missed someone so we can correct it or add later.


How does Spoon rank to get 5 less than me? ***?

I thought you were staying in the kiddie pool?


----------



## south-paaw

psargeant said:


> You bringing your 'curve?


nope, not this year. I haven't touched that bow in a very long time, plus it is just too much hassle to add to the existing luggage..... cha-ching! on the over weight case...ukey:
but; i will be glad to show you once again how I out-shoot you with your curve ! 
:boink::tongue: 



pragmatic_lee said:


> SP, you've been up there with them yankees too long and developed "an attitude". Guess we're just going to have to cut you down a notch or two. Mama always said to "remember your raisings".
> =========
> =========
> 
> now prag, WE ought not talk about last years rankings... let's just say.. we _were_ there and had a good time at Camp Loft !...


----------



## south-paaw

Kade said:


> Alright here is my list. I guess it's ok to ask for points from some of you since others are.
> 
> WillieM -6
> *South pass -5*
> Spoon13 -15
> MopatMatty -20
> Golfinguy striaght up
> Prag 5
> PSarge 5
> UltraMag 5
> 
> I'm sure I missed someone so we can correct it or add later.


sounds good to me;  welcome aboard ! ...a new crispie-donator... I liikkkeee itt !!
:shade:

=========
=========
Need a cpl 2-3 more carawhineres..... 

Shooter........... chuck=wagon
WillieM.............straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
Spoon............. -13
*Psarge*...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
*Prag*......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
Matty................. pulling twiggs @ -13
Sticky [DQ]......... pulling lip
Mac................... hot tubin'
*Jarlicker*..... goat-starer
Hornet.............. another wanker
FlLefty
BG.....................15
UMag............... PB vs PB , [taking candy from a baby ! ]
*3D80
Mntn Kitty
TREATON*
Grimace............15
Kade ............... 5


----------



## Kade

Moparmatty said:


> How does Spoon rank to get 5 less than me? ***?
> 
> I thought you were staying in the kiddie pool?


You guys are 40-45 shooters. I'm a 25 guy.


----------



## south-paaw

Need a cpl 2-3 more carawhineres..... 

Shooter........... chuck=wagon
WillieM.............straight-up, that's what i'm talkin' about !
Spoon............. -13
*Psarge*...... braaaach !...cluck-cluck-cluck
*Prag*......... let me know what you want.. i'm thinking at least 50 !...heheheheee...tba..
Matty................. pulling twiggs @ -13
Sticky [DQ]......... pulling lip
Mac................... hot tubin'
*Jarlicker*..... goat-starer
Hornet.............. another wanker
FlLefty
BG.....................15
UMag............... PB vs PB , [taking candy from a baby ! ]
*3D80*................ *Boy Scout ! ... Truthful.... but scared*
Mntn Kitty
TREATON
Grimace............15
Kade ............... 5


----------



## mag41vance

Do you have to shoot both days? I think I can come up Saturday only??


----------



## south-paaw

mag41vance said:


> Do you have to shoot both days? I think I can come up Saturday only??


:thumbs_up shoot what you want, shoot what you bring ! this range is 1-28.... (before getting back to the club house at the halfway point, near top of the mntn. food drink is available, a cpl of tables to take a break before hitting the back-14

looking forward to meeting you, hope you do make it ! 

* after 28, saturday will also have at least one novelty shoot, and then dinner. (if it applies, check back at front of the thread for dinner info... )


----------



## mag41vance

south-paaw said:


> :thumbs_up shoot what you want, shoot what you bring ! this range is 1-28.... (before getting back to the club house at the halfway point, near top of the mntn. food drink is available, a cpl of tables to take a break before hitting the back-14
> 
> looking forward to meeting you, hope you do make it !
> 
> * after 28, saturday will also have at least one novelty shoot, and then dinner. (if it applies, check back at front of the thread for dinner info... )


 Thanx. Gona try. I'm hoping I'll have last years FSBH Mid's champ with me.


----------



## willieM

mag41vance, hope you can make it. You can shoot Sat. only or both days. To shoot Sat. only is $10, include the evening meal for another $10. If you shoot both days and have dinner it is $30. The novelty shoot is $10 but it is well worth it. There will be lots of prizes given away to the non winners of the money. Last year I went out at 65 yeards and won a $50 gift certificate from Lancaster Archery Supply.


----------



## Moparmatty

Willie! 

You'd better order up some better looking weather. The long term forecast isn't looking so great.


----------



## mag41vance

willieM said:


> mag41vance, hope you can make it. You can shoot Sat. only or both days. To shoot Sat. only is $10, include the evening meal for another $10. If you shoot both days and have dinner it is $30. The novelty shoot is $10 but it is well worth it. There will be lots of prizes given away to the non winners of the money. Last year I went out at 65 yeards and won a $50 gift certificate from Lancaster Archery Supply.


It's looking like a maybe next year for me. I was hoping for a ride share, but it fell through and 7 hours on the road for me looks like a budget buster. Paw-Paw WV & Cumberland MD will be on my hit list for another year.


----------



## willieM

mag41vance said:


> It's looking like a maybe next year for me. I was hoping for a ride share, but it fell through and 7 hours on the road for me looks like a budget buster. Paw-Paw WV & Cumberland MD will be on my hit list for another year.


Sorry to hear that Vance. I know that is a lot of driving, I just put in 7 hours round trip this past week end to shoot the W.Va. State American round in Parkersburg


----------



## mag41vance

willieM said:


> Sorry to hear that Vance. I know that is a lot of driving, I just put in 7 hours round trip this past week end to shoot the W.Va. State American round in Parkersburg


Thank's. I know the Hillbilly will be a hoot. We'll try next year.


----------



## Spoon13

2 1/2 work days left before the trek up North. Time to get your last minute jaw jacking in order!!!


----------



## willieM

Here's hoping for some good weather for this weekend. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> 2 1/2 work days left before the trek up North. Time to get your last minute jaw jacking in order!!!


3 of the NC group will be @ DCWC this afternoon - wish you were closer so you could join us


----------



## Kade

Looks like we may need some rain gear for Sat.


----------



## Moparmatty

Kade said:


> Looks like we may need some rain gear for Sat.


That's enough out of you!


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> 3 of the NC group will be @ DCWC this afternoon - wish you were closer so you could join us


Still couldn't make it even if I was. T-ball game tonight.


Is there someone that could "find" us a grill for Friday night?? Would love to burn some meat at the club instead of going into town if we were able to do so.


----------



## Kade

Moparmatty said:


> That's enough out of you!


What it's the truth. You afraid of rain?


----------



## willieM

Spoon, do you want charcoal or a gas grill? I will see what I can do. No need for you to haul one all that way.


----------



## Spoon13

willieM said:


> Spoon, do you want charcoal or a gas grill? I will see what I can do. No need for you to haul one all that way.



Whichever one you can get there. I think Shane may have been trying to get one. We're not that particular. I know how to use both. :becky:


----------



## mag41vance

Kade said:


> What it's the truth. You afraid of rain?


I know an "Optimist" like you would see that as 60% chance of no precipitation on Friday & Saturday, & 90% chance of no precip on Sunday. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Whichever one you can get there. I think Shane may have been trying to get one. We're not that particular. I know how to use both. :becky:


Chad & I were talking about bringing our small camping grills, but it would be so nice to use a local one. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Wishing you all a GREAT & FUN time on "The Hill" Not going to make it this year.


----------



## south-paaw

mag41vance said:


> ....... 60% chance of no precipitation on Friday & Saturday, & 90% chance of no precip on Sunday. :wink:


exactly !... thast's what I see anyways.... :shade:


----------



## willieM

Shane is bringing his gas grill out to the club on Friday afternoon. So you can cook supper in the camping area.
And rain or shine you guys are going to have a beautiful range to shoot on. It sounded like a swarm of bumble bees
this evening with all weed eaters runing.
All we need now is a good turn out and everyone have fun


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Wishing you all a GREAT & FUN time on "The Hill" Not going to make it this year.


Take your time and get well then come back out and join the fun. There'll always be next year on the Hill.



willieM said:


> Shane is bringing his gas grill out to the club on Friday afternoon. So you can cook supper in the camping area.
> And rain or shine you guys are going to have a beautiful range to shoot on. It sounded like a swarm of bumble bees
> this evening with all weed eaters runing.
> All we need now is a good turn out and everyone have fun


Should be hitting the road in 24.5 hours and I have no doubt the range will be in excellent condition (it always is). 

How many steaks will Shane be supplying with the grill? :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

Alright suckers!!!! It's time to get out of here and get ready for THE roadtrip of the year. 

See ya on the Hill!!!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27

5.5 hours and I am out of work. Need to go home and finish re-fletching my brand new arrows (Doah), and finishing gathering clothes etc. Plan to be at the Hill by 3 or so tomorrow!


----------



## south-paaw

*gedddy up*

530 pm.... it's 110*, i'm boarding plane in 4 hours... be in Md just after sunrise, be at the HILL by 12 pm or so....can't* wait *for the coooollll air of Northern Md ! 

Hurry-up you chickenwing plucking wanta-b archers ... 
and bring my crispies...

Prag, there won't be any steak left by the time you get ther....errrr here.. !...heheheeeeeee


----------



## Kade

Well I am here and got to meet some of the guys and shoot a few arrows and drink a few beers. Tomorrow should be a good day.


----------



## Moparmatty

Kade said:


> Well I am here and got to meet some of the guys and shoot a few arrows and drink a few beers. Tomorrow should be a good day.


It was great meeting you. See you tomorrow.


----------



## polarbear06

It's killing me that I'm not there this year. I had an absolute blast last year. I WILL be on the hill next June!


----------



## JawsDad

One of you smack Hornet on the head for me.. :becky:


----------



## willieM

The Hill Billy shoot was a great success again this year. I want to thank everyone who came out for the fun. A lot of you traveled a long way and we really appreciate you coming. A special thanks to the Wounded Warriors that were able to come out and shoot with us. I had the privilege of shooting with three of them, two of them had never been on a field range, and we had a great time. Look forward to seeing all of you next year.,,,willieM


----------



## psargeant

willieM said:


> The Hill Billy shoot was a great success again this year. I want to thank everyone who came out for the fun. A lot of you traveled a long way and we really appreciate you coming. A special thanks to the Wounded Warriors that were able to come out and shoot with us. I had the privilege of shooting with three of them, two of them had never been on a field range, and we had a great time. Look forward to seeing all of you next year.,,,willieM


Thanks again for the great hospitality, fun course, and all around excellent shoot...See you next year...


----------



## Stash

A month of pre-shoot smack talk, and then no report on the actual scores? What's up with that?


----------



## IGluIt4U

I asked the same question on another forum.. response was - "what happens on the Hill, stays on the Hill"  :darkbeer:


----------



## TNMAN

Stash said:


> A month of pre-shoot smack talk, and then no report on the actual scores? What's up with that?


The only report (unofficial) that I have seen: The King of the Hill was Shane Wills....he set a new course record on Sat with a 559 Chris Johnson had the 2nd highest score..I think... with a 556 on Sun.


----------



## willieM

The score for Shane and Chris is correct. As to other scores, I don't have them. I do know that I missed my goal by one. I posted earlier that I was shooting for a 533,
but may best was 532 on Sunday. I'm just happy to be able to shoot the hill at my age, I will be 72 tomorrow.
Also I picked up a chrispy from south-paaw, but lost one to Kade who really put one over on the most of us.


----------



## golfingguy27

willieM said:


> The score for Shane and Chris is correct. As to other scores, I don't have them. I do know that I missed my goal by one. I posted earlier that I was shooting for a 533,
> but may best was 532 on Sunday. I'm just happy to be able to shoot the hill at my age, I will be 72 tomorrow.
> Also I picked up a chrispy from south-paaw, but lost one to Kade who really put one over on the most of us.


The question is, who DIDN'T pick up a crispy from South Paaw? I think the real problem he had with his flight home was he was short on cash after paying up on all of his bets.


----------



## Moparmatty

Stash said:


> A month of pre-shoot smack talk, and then no report on the actual scores? What's up with that?


I guess you'll have to come to the shoot next year so you can witness the scores for yourself.


----------



## Moparmatty

I shot 546 on Friday, a 545 Saturday. and a 542 Sunday.


----------



## mag41vance

Moparmatty said:


> I shot 546 on Friday, a 545 Saturday. and a 542 Sunday.


nice job young man. :becky:


----------



## Spoon13

I shot another 534 on Sat (that makes 4 in a row) and a 536 on Sun.


----------



## Stash

How did He-Whose-Name-Cannot-Be-Mentioned-On-AT do? Crispy-wise?


----------



## golfingguy27

Stash said:


> How did He-Whose-Name-Cannot-Be-Mentioned-On-AT do? Crispy-wise?


If you are talking about who I am assuming, I don't think he had any crispy bets out actually. At least none that I remember hearing about or seeing any crispies being handed over for. He shot about his average on Saturday and was in the majority of us who would like to forget about our rounds on Sunday.


----------



## Moparmatty

mag41vance said:


> nice job young man. :becky:


Thanks.


----------



## willieM

Young miss Britney Kline retained her crown as Queen of the Hill with a fine score of 539.


----------



## Kade

golfingguy27 said:


> If you are talking about who I am assuming, I don't think he had any crispy bets out actually. At least none that I remember hearing about or seeing any crispies being handed over for. He shot about his average on Saturday and was in the majority of us who would like to forget about our rounds on Sunday.


Actually he shot about 10 points below his avg on Sat thanks to a bent sight.


----------



## jarlicker

Hale to the King.
King Matty!!!!!!
Great shooting.
Now get back to Canada and stay there.........................


----------



## pragmatic_lee

jarlicker said:


> Hale to the King.
> King Matty!!!!!!
> Great shooting.
> Now get back to Canada and stay there.........................


You tell him, goat man.


----------



## Moparmatty

jarlicker said:


> Hale to the King.
> King Matty!!!!!!
> Great shooting.
> Now get back to Canada and stay there.........................


:chortle:


----------



## jumpmaster

Score are posted not everyone turned them in Must owed some crispy


----------



## 3dshooter80

I overheard a conversation in which The Shooter told South-Paaw that if he was the King, then South-Paaw was his queen... Then the banjo music started playing!


----------



## Brad HT

I know this is a ways out, but does anyone know when this years Hillbilly is gonna be? I have always wanted to come, and it looks like we will be on vacation around that time... Id love to make it if you guys let us midwesterners in... lol

B~


----------



## IGluIt4U

I'll find it somewhere.. I know I saw something about it being scheduled later this year than normal (I have been missing it the past couple years due to the dates) but I can't figure out where I saw the dates.. :set1_thinking: :chortle: :doh:


----------



## Brad HT

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll find it somewhere.. I know I saw something about it being scheduled later this year than normal (I have been missing it the past couple years due to the dates) but I can't figure out where I saw the dates.. :set1_thinking: :chortle: :doh:


Thanks sticky... I appreciate it. 
Hopefully its not too later than usual... i have to pass on mechanicsburg because of work...

So, how is the hillbilly.... fun? Ive always wanted to come, but never gotten the opportunity.... 

B~


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brad HT said:


> Thanks sticky... I appreciate it.
> Hopefully its not too later than usual... i have to pass on mechanicsburg because of work...
> 
> So, how is the hillbilly.... fun? Ive always wanted to come, but never gotten the opportunity....
> 
> B~


I think the Hillbilly shoot is better than Nats at Mechanicsburg.. :thumb: It's a challenging course and a very relaxing atmosphere.. it's surely one of my must do shoots unless it conflicts with my annual trek to Ontario... then it gets a backseat.. :chortle:

I think it was like a week or two later than normal and it has been around the 4th of July weekend for quite a while, but I'm pretty certain it was still in July.. I'll find it.. :frusty:


----------



## Kade

It was the last week of June last year. Great time, but if I had to choose Hill Billy or Nationals. It would be Nationals for me.


----------



## blondstar

Cumberland needed to change the dates, the new dates are July 7th and 8th.


----------



## Brad HT

blondstar said:


> Cumberland needed to change the dates, the new dates are July 7th and 8th.


Those dates are set? I want to book the vacation and timeshare, and would hate to have to move it or loose it...

Cant wait... you guys okay with a midwesterner coming and showing you whats what? :wink:


B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## willieM

Brad HT, you will be welcome and bring your friends. As was said before it is a fun shoot,very layed back. The range is challanging but all yardages are correct as marked. 
You will get some great chances to shoot up hill and down as well as side hill shots. So you have to be on your game to shoot a great score.


----------



## Brad HT

willieM said:


> Brad HT, you will be welcome and bring your friends. As was said before it is a fun shoot,very layed back. The range is challanging but all yardages are correct as marked.
> You will get some great chances to shoot up hill and down as well as side hill shots. So you have to be on your game to shoot a great score.


Awesome... Ive never really had the opportunity to shoot anything elevated... all the field courses around here are flat as flat can be... so this should be different... Ill have to learn how to use a cut chart... lol!

Looking forward to it... hope to meet a few guys from AT as well...

B~


----------



## Kade

Brad HT said:


> Awesome... Ive never really had the opportunity to shoot anything elevated... all the field courses around here are flat as flat can be... so this should be different... Ill have to learn how to use a cut chart... lol!
> 
> Looking forward to it... hope to meet a few guys from AT as well...
> 
> B~


you don't need a cut chart. You need a good group to shoot with that will tell you the cuts or a good rangefinder that will do the cuts.

Heck I could tell you the cuts for every target right now...but I won't :wink: There isn't much that is flat on the course. There are about 7-8 targets that I would consider flat or that don't have some sort of side hill angle to it. The 80 on the front, both bunnies, the 15 on the front, the 45 on the front, the 60 on the front, the 35 fan on the front, which isn't flat and does have a touch of angle but it's flat for that course. I may be missing one but that's really about it.

Everything on the back half is up or down for the most part but a couple targets.


----------



## Brad HT

Kade said:


> you don't need a cut chart. You need a good group to shoot with that will tell you the cuts or a good rangefinder that will do the cuts.
> 
> Heck I could tell you the cuts for every target right now...but I won't :wink: There isn't much that is flat on the course. There are about 7-8 targets that I would consider flat or that don't have some sort of side hill angle to it. The 80 on the front, both bunnies, the 15 on the front, the 45 on the front, the 60 on the front, the 35 fan on the front, which isn't flat and does have a touch of angle but it's flat for that course. I may be missing one but that's really about it.
> 
> Everything on the back half is up or down for the most part but a couple targets.


Thanks so much! I really appreciate it. Hopefully I find a good group of guys to shoot with... Are they mostly AT folks?

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brad HT said:


> Thanks so much! I really appreciate it. Hopefully I find a good group of guys to shoot with... Are they mostly AT folks?
> 
> B~


Most everyone I've met there have been AT folks - this year will be my 5th year. Just look for the tents at the bottom of the hill - that's where you'll find the "best" folks. :wink:


----------



## Brad HT

pragmatic_lee said:


> Most everyone I've met there have been AT folks - this year will be my 5th year. Just look for the tents at the bottom of the hill - that's where you'll find the "best" folks. :wink:


Can I come hang out with you 'tent' people...? lol

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Absolutely! Might even convince you to participate in some mid-night FITA.


----------



## Brad HT

pragmatic_lee said:


> Absolutely! Might even convince you to participate in some mid-night FITA.


Midnight FITA?... is everyone drunk at that point... lol
Never done a fita round... could be interesting..
B~


----------



## Spoon13

Brad HT said:


> Midnight FITA?... is everyone drunk at that point... lol
> Never done a fita round... could be interesting..
> B~


Things are usually better after you marinade them for a while.


----------



## Brad HT

Spoon13 said:


> Things are usually better after you marinade them for a while.


I hear thats true with so many things in life... lol

So just to make sure.. is July 7/8th really the dates... anyone know if those are set? 

Timeshare vacation dates need to be set a bit more in advance in our case... 

B~


----------



## Moparmatty

You can't go wrong attending this shoot.


----------

